# How-To Halloween Contest - ends in 3 days



## nicknormal (Oct 29, 2011)

I realize this may be too late for many, and that this section doesn't get a ton of views, but I hope it finds the right people at the right time.

Let me start off by saying I'm incredibly impressed with many of the projects - props, costumes, decor - I've found here on the forums. I've already talked with many of you privately, but I thought I'd open this up to the general audience about a how-to halloween contest over at Makerojects.

Makerojects is currently running a 2011 Halloween Contest - the contest is actually open until November 8th, so there's still a few days to submit.

Makerojects is basically a wiki for making things, so we're looking for "How-To" guides on making costumes, props, decor and food items - anything Halloweeny is eligible really. We're giving away some really cool prizes, including a Dremel 3000, Singer Futura sewing machine, EyeFi SD cards, and more!

Our Getting Started guide on Makerojects includes some pointers - and all you have to do is tag your entry with 'halloween2011' in the Keyword Tags field, and it'll automatically be entered in the contest.

The contest is only open to US residents - sorry in advance to everyone outside the States.

Feel free to PM me here or email me (below) if you have any questions.

Thanks, and I hope you had a wonderful Halloween 2011!!

Nick Normal
for Makerojects
[email protected]


----------

